# Bastard



## Hyperpolyglot

How to say bastard in Korean? I want the insult meaning, not the illegitimate child meaning.


----------



## Cookiemong

사생아

사 = 私 = private ----> not legal marriage
생 = 生 = be born
아 = 兒 = child


----------



## JM the puffin

haha 

사생아 means illegitimate child, but we don't use it as an insulting word. 

You can use 시발놈/씨발놈 or 개새끼. 
개새끼 literally means 'a son of bitch'

Both words are very strong in Korean, so you might wanna use them carefully.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> How to say bastard in Korean? I want the insult meaning, not the illegitimate child meaning.



I would say 후레자식.


----------



## Rance

I don't think there's comparable word in Korean which has same meaning and foul usage as English word "bastard".
This is generally true for any other foul language when one seeks its perfect translation.
사생아 has the meaning of a bastard, but we generally don't use it as some random swearing like many English speakers do.
후레자식 is certainly a foul language, but it's generally used to call someone without manners and does not have the meaning of illegitimate child.
It's also used by older people as well.
After all, you don't call someone bastard because that person is really a illegitimate child, so it may work.
However, I'd go with JM the puffin, as those foul languages are way more common than 후레자식 on par(if not more actually...) with usage level of the word "_bastard_" in English.


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, I agree about "후레자식". Eh... I hear it's a derogatory word for someone whose parentage is not fully known so I figured it's somehow connected to "bastard". 
Anyways, 시발놈/씨발놈 (f***er) or 개새끼 (SOB) are such strong curse words LOL. Bastard, I think, is closer to "자식" which could be both a medium-to-mild curse word and a term of endearment among friends.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Yeah, bastard doesn't have to be all out insulting, for example your friend make fun of you in an ironic way and you kinda have a smile on your face and say oh you bastard


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> Yeah, bastard doesn't have to be all out insulting, for example your friend make fun of you in an ironic way and you kinda have a smile on your face and say oh you bastard



Yeah, in that case, you can say "자식", "새끼" or "놈". All three are insults when used to strangers but guys often call their friends 자식/짜샤/놈/새끼.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Hit Girl said:


> Yeah, in that case, you can say "자식", "새끼" or "놈". All three are insults when used to strangers but guys often call their friends 자식/짜샤/놈/새끼.


How about 녀석?


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> How about 녀석?



녀석 is a good one too. Out of all the "bastardy" words we mentioned, it's the least cursey one.


----------



## Rance

It might be just me, but I rarely call a friend 녀석 unless I'm referring him as third person.
A: 야 그 C 녀석 말야..
B: 그 자식이 또 무슨 일 저질렀어?

Somehow calling another 녀석 in face sounds like i'm old...
A: 야 이 녀석아! (This sounds like an old, maybe mature, guy to me.)

I would personally go with 자식 , or 짜샤 if you want to sound more humorous or friendly.


----------



## mink-shin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> How to say bastard in Korean? I want the insult meaning, not the illegitimate child meaning.



I thought the word "호래자식" is best.

This is origin of "호래자식"

홀(alone)의('s) 자식(kid) -> 호릐자식 -> 호래자식



Hyperpolyglot said:


> Yeah, bastard doesn't have to be all out insulting, for example your friend make fun of you in an ironic way and you kinda have a smile on your face and say oh you bastard



But considering your example, I think the word "잡놈" is best. Because if you use the word "호래자식" to your friend, maybe there will be some problems between you guys.

Anyway... I think all of them who wrote those posts in this thread are so good at insulting.


----------

